

Apple tries to bring order to a world of online chaos - zzygan
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/blogs/untangling-the-web/apple-tries-to-bring-order-to-a-world-of-online-chaos/20100601-wucn.html

======
danielnicollet
Does that mean that Apple is the authoritarian and Microsoft the anarchist?
;-) I know that's a bit of a mental shortcut here but it is an interesting
idea, isn't it?

